# Malas palabras



## ixoxe

Lo que yo propongo es que sí... podríamos dejar de usar malas palabras "insultos", conozco maneras correctas de expresar enojo, insatisfacciónes, y otros malos sentimientos que nos atormentan. Que opinás?. Cuidemos a los niños de los malos tratos verbales.-


----------



## alc112

Te apoyo. Tenés mucha razón en lo que decís. Pero también hya otras malas palabras que no se usan por enojo, por ejemplo bol***.
Yo nunca digo malas palbras y siempre me critican mis amigos por eso y yo les digo que no son necesarias, tenemos muchas palabras más para usar.


----------



## dexterciyo

Primero con *las tildes*, ahora con "*las malas palabras*"...Bueno, bueno, pero se puede saber qué tipo de sustancia inhaláis para decir tal cantidad de sandeces. Cada palabra, por fea que sea, enriquece el vocabulario del idioma, lo que lo hace más amplio y extenso. En fin, me dejáis anonadado.

Creo que debería parar, por si las moscas...


----------



## Frío

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Bueno, bueno, pero se puede saber qué tipo de sustancia inhaláis para decir tal cantidad de sandeces.


 Modérate un poco dexterciyo (o lee con detenimiento). ixoxe ha dicho una de las frases más sensatas que he leído en este fórum.


			
				ixoxe said:
			
		

> Cuidemos a los niños de los malos tratos verbales.-


 A mí me escuece oír a un niño de 10-11 años decir "hijo de p***" y otras barbaridades.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pues sinceramente: "dejar de emplear palabrotas" me parece una limitación innecesaria. Los insultos están para elegir si quieres usarlos o no. Yo no empleo palabrotas habitualmente, y menos delante de los niños, pero me gusta tener a mi disposición la posibilidad de decirle a alguien que se vaya a la mierda porque es un hijo de la gran puta. Eso lo sabía bien nuestro permio Nobel Camilo José Cela quien te podía mandar a freir espárragos con soltura y eligiendo en cada ocasión el insulto más apropiado.


----------



## JESUS MARIA

Claro que enriquecen nuestro idioma las palabrotas y los insultos.

Pero, hay palabrotas e insultos.

Os estáis poniendo del lado del que las dice, pero y....¿el que las escucha?

Su uso innecesario es una torpeza, aunque no digo yo que a veces te lo pide el cuerpo, pero claro, no delante de niños.


----------



## cuchuflete

dexterciyo said:
			
		

> Primero con *las tildes*, ahora con "*las malas palabras*"...Bueno, bueno, pero se puede saber qué tipo de sustancia inhaláis para decir tal cantidad de sandeces. Cada palabra, por fea que sea, enriquece el vocabulario del idioma, lo que lo hace más amplio y extenso. En fin, me dejáis anonadado.
> 
> Creo que debería parar, por si las moscas...



Bueno bueno. Pues Dexterciyo se ha puesto justo al lado de Ixoxe. No ha dicho ninguna palabrota, pero sí ha echado un par de insultos. Don Dexterciyo, tenga la bondad de leer, aunque sea por enésima vez, las reglas del foro. Si tiene un desacuerdo con la idea que propone otro forero, puede atacar tal idea, pero no a la persona. 

Con respeto, y sin haber inhalado más que tabaco,
Cuchu


PD- uso palabrotas con poca frecuencia para salpicar el idioma en momentos apropiados. Encuentro en la gente que las usa constantemente una falta de imaginación y creatividad. ¿Es que carecen de la energía necesaria para pensar en una palabra más descriptiva y apropiada? O puede ser pura pereza de su parte.


----------



## yoelgr

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:
			
		

> Pues sinceramente: "dejar de emplear palabrotas" me parece una limitación innecesaria. Los insultos están para elegir si quieres usarlos o no. Yo no empleo palabrotas habitualmente, y menos delante de los niños, pero me gusta tener a mi disposición la posibilidad de decirle a alguien que se vaya a la mierda porque es un hijo de la gran puta. Eso lo sabía bien nuestro permio Nobel Camilo José Cela quien te podía mandar a freir espárragos con soltura y eligiendo en cada ocasión el insulto más apropiado.


 
Hola, sabes Pedro yo te apoyo.

Hasta el libro mas "sagrado" tiene escritas "malas palabras", es decir la Biblia tiene uso de algunas palabras como puteja. Shakespeare plagó algunas de sus obras con "malas palabras", y ni qué decir del Quijote, que Sancho Panza no sería quien es sin usar las "malas palabras".

Yo, a decir verdad, las uso con frecuencia. Pero el sentido con el que las digas, o la intensión, es lo que daña, o mejor dicho, puede dañar a las personas. También creo que muchas de esas palabras debes reservarlas para el día cuando te aplastas un dedo con el martillo y así el enojo salga con más firmeza, je je. 

En fín, creo que si se está en contra de las "malas palabras" debe estarse en total desacuerdo con palabras como racista o terrorista, que son mucho peores que eso del "hijo de puta". 

Por cierto que sería bueno hacer un foro en donde se "traduzcan" las "malas palabras", para que, si te las dicen, cuando menos sepas su significado....


----------



## Like an Angel

A ver, a ver... yo soy terrible bocasucia, si la misma que viste y calza , pero jamás empleo una mala palabra para ofender a alguien, creo que nunca soluciona nada, sí en cambio hay que hablar como seres civilizados que se supone que somos -pero ese es otro tema-.

Hay padres que no se cuidan delante de los niños y éstos aprenden cuanta mala palabra anda dando vueltas y las usan hasta con sus propios padres. Por ejemplo, mi hermana se sonroja cuando mis sobrinos se pelean y se gritan mutuamente hija/o de p**a, ¡¡¡Cómo si la madre que los parió fuese distinta!!!, en fin, a lo que voy, no tiene derecho a sonrojarse en absoluto cuando su marido es nada menos que una cloaca al hablar. 

La mayoría de las malas palabras que sé las he aprendido de grande, en la calle, con mis amigos, de la tele. La tele he aquí un punto, utilizan infinidad de malas palabras que no son necesarias en lo absoluto, pero que provocan la carcajada fácil, que parece ser una de las mayores cualidades de las malas palabras, más allá de que son para insultar, y lamentablemente con la lucha por el _rating_ parece que todo está permitido. 

Pienso que sí, enriquecen al idioma, pero que deberían usarlas con mucho cuidado.


----------



## luar

Creo que la mayor parte de las personas consideran inapropiado proferir insultos y “malas palabras” delante de niños. Ahora bien estas palabras existen y por alguna razón, ¿no es así? Nuestra necesidad de comunicar el enojo, la rabia; nuestro deseo de agredir, de disminuir inventaron y cargaron de sentido a estas palabras. Eliminarlas no hará desaparecer la cuna donde nacieron. Aunque por lo visto no estamos abogando por eso acá. Podemos matar (ofender), lo importante es escoger el arma adecuada, ¿no? 

Ya que estamos hablando de palabrotas, malas palabras, insultos, etc., les invito a leer en esta página http://www.zonaele.com/ la sección titulada: Coño, Joder, Mierda: Una reflexión sobre la ofensa.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

¡Buenísimo enlace luar!


----------



## Reili

yoelgr said:
			
		

> Hola, sabes Pedro yo te apoyo.
> 
> Hasta el libro mas "sagrado" tiene escritas "malas palabras", es decir la Biblia tiene uso de algunas palabras como puteja. Shakespeare plagó algunas de sus obras con "malas palabras", y ni qué decir del Quijote, que Sancho Panza no sería quien es sin usar las "malas palabras".
> 
> Yo, a decir verdad, las uso con frecuencia. Pero el sentido con el que las digas, o la intensión, es lo que daña, o mejor dicho, puede dañar a las personas. También creo que muchas de esas palabras debes reservarlas para el día cuando te aplastas un dedo con el martillo y así el enojo salga con más firmeza, je je.
> 
> En fín, creo que si se está en contra de las "malas palabras" debe estarse en total desacuerdo con palabras como racista o terrorista, que son mucho peores que eso del "hijo de puta".
> 
> Por cierto que sería bueno hacer un foro en donde se "traduzcan" las "malas palabras", para que, si te las dicen, cuando menos sepas su significado....


 
Hola, acerca de la palabra "puteja" jamás la he visto en ninguna las diferentes versiones de la Biblia, sólo he visto "ramera", ¿puedes mencionar en qué libro, capítulo y versículo, y versión de la Biblia está? Me interesaría verlo, gracias.


----------



## blue

Reili said:
			
		

> Hola, acerca de la palabra "puteja" jamás la he visto en ninguna las diferentes versiones de la Biblia, sólo he visto "ramera", ¿puedes mencionar en qué libro, capítulo y versículo, y versión de la Biblia está? Me interesaría verlo, gracias.


Quizá esta página te sea útil: http://www.biblegateway.com/index.php (ahí puedes hacer búsquedas por palabras/frases en varias versiones de la Biblia).
Por cierto, ¿qué significa "puteja"? La mayoría de las (relativamente pocas) páginas que salen en Google con esa palabra parecen ser en catalán.


----------



## ixoxe

Estoy de acuerdo con Uds. Reili y blue, en la Biblia no dice ninguna mala palabra 
_ * Todos por favor lean esto   

                                         Lean Tito 1:15*_


----------



## cuchuflete

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Uds. Reili y blue, en la Biblia no dice ninguna mala palabra
> _ * Todos por favor lean esto
> 
> Lean Tito 1:15*_


Los enlaces no funcionan.


----------



## luar

Conocí a la banda Bersuit Vergarabat gracias a este foro y a una inocente cadena llamada: Favorite band/group/singer en español. Una de las canciones que le han hecho ganar mis respetos es Sr. Cobranza (http://www.masqueletras.com/letra-5216/Bersuit-Vergarabat/Senor-cobranza.html). Bersuit ha hecho una apropiada e intrépida selección de epítetos para describir a nuestros políticos y sus peripecias. Considero que son estas maravillosas palabrotas las que posibilitan que esta canción comunique con tanta fuerza la indignación que muchos sentimos ante la corrupción y la injusticia. No hubiese sido lo mismo decir: …_lo que sangra y se retuerce es el gran ano de este mundo_, que decir, tal como Bersuit, _lo que sangra y se retuerce es el gran c*** de este mundo_. Pero, ¿para qué se los voy a negar? No escucharía esta canción delante de menores. El turrón es buenísimo, pero es necesario tener dientes para porder masticarlo, y entonces digerirlo.

Ahora les cedo el podio a los exegetas  .


----------



## Reili

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Los enlaces no funcionan.


 
Supongo que ixoxe no quiso poner enlaces, sino llamar la atención aplicando estilo subrayado para que busquemos por nosotros mismos en una Biblia. Saludos. 

Bueno aprovecho para poner aquí la cita bíblica de la carta a Tito, capítulo 1 y verso 15 de la versión popular Dios Habla Hoy

*"Para quienes tienen la mente limpia, todas las cosas son limpias; pero para quienes no creen ni tienen la mente limpia, no hay nada limpio; pues su mente y su conciencia están sucias".*


----------



## Reili

ta





			
				blue said:
			
		

> Quizá esta página te sea útil: http://www.biblegateway.com/index.php (ahí puedes hacer búsquedas por palabras/frases en varias versiones de la Biblia).
> Por cierto, ¿qué significa "puteja"? La mayoría de las (relativamente pocas) páginas que salen en Google con esa palabra parecen ser en catalán.


 
Pues será una variante del modo vulgar para "prostituta o ramera".

Resultados de citas bíblicas con la palabra "ramera".
http://www.biblegateway.com/quicksearch/?quicksearch=ramera&qs_version=60


----------



## ixoxe

Cuchulete Que significa enlace en este caso?


----------



## Mita

Yo sí uso "malas palabras" ("garabatos", en Chile). Pero no las uso taaan seguido, y menos para descalificar a otra persona. En cambio, las uso para el día en que me aplaste un dedo con el martillo, como dijo Yoelgr . Y para descalificar situaciones, no personas.
No sé si esto de eliminar las palabras sea bueno, yo no estoy muy de acuerdo que digamos... Si es por eso también deberían eliminar todos los demás descalificativos que no son garabatos, como idiota, imbécil, tonto, etc, etc. 
Además, no me imagino diciendo "recórcholis" o "rayos y centellas" y cosas por el estilo cuando se me caiga algo al piso, me golpee o algo así. Perdería la fuerza de la expresión, me suena muhco como a película traducida.  Es más, la palabra sale automáticamente  : ¡mie***! ¡con*** de tu m****! ¡cres**! Pero sí las puedo controlar delante de mis papás, profesores, o gente a la que debo más respeto.



			
				luar said:
			
		

> Conocí a la banda Bersuit Vergarabat gracias a este foro y a una inocente cadena llamada: Favorite band/group/singer en español. Una de las canciones que le han hecho ganar mis respetos es Sr. Cobranza (http://www.masqueletras.com/letra-5216/Bersuit-Vergarabat/Senor-cobranza.html). Bersuit ha hecho una apropiada e intrépida selección de epítetos para describir a nuestros políticos y sus peripecias. Considero que son estas maravillosas palabrotas las que posibilitan que esta canción comunique con tanta fuerza la indignación que muchos sentimos ante la corrupción y la injusticia. No hubiese sido lo mismo decir: …_lo que sangra y se retuerce es el gran ano de este mundo_, que decir, tal como Bersuit, _lo que sangra y se retuerce es el gran c*** de este mundo_. Pero, ¿para qué se los voy a negar? No escucharía esta canción delante de menores. El turrón es buenísimo, pero es necesario tener dientes para porder masticarlo, y entonces digerirlo.
> 
> Ahora les cedo el podio a los exegetas  .


Debo admitir que me gusta mucho esta canción, es muy pegajosa.  Aunque más que nada por el ritmo y la melodía, supongo. A propósito, ¿te refieres a menores de 18? Esta canción es viejísima, desde que salió que me gusta...  Yo era un bebé en ese tiempo (bueno, todavía lo soy  )


----------



## Reili

Una pregunta ¿se supone que decir una palabrota cuando nos damos un golpe nos hará sentir mejor?


----------



## cuchuflete

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Cuchulete Que significa enlace en este caso?



Perdón Ixoxe, pensaba que intentaste darnos unos enlaces=links a otras páginas web.

Un saludo,
Cuchu

enlace ejemplo


----------



## yoelgr

De QuÉ Forma Puede Hacerte Sentir Mejor ??????? Lo Que Yo Dije Fue Que "yo Creo" Que El Enojo Puede Salir Con MÁs Firmeza, Porque "para Mi" AsÍ Sucede. Algunas Personas Cuando Se Dan Un Golpe, Lloran; Algunas Otras Se Enojan Y Avientan Cosas; Otras Tantas Solo Se Quedan Mudas, O Gritan Como Si Estuvieran En Pleno Parto. Yo Digo Palabrotas....

....palabrotas......palabrotas.......espero Que No Hables De Anticonstitucionalmente Que Esa SÍ Es Una Verdadera Palabrota (tiene 23 Letras) Sino De Las "altisonancias" O "malas Palabras". Pero No Hombre, Para Nada, Que El Dolor Que Sientes Cuando Te Das Un Golpe No Disminuye Ni Con La Peor Que Te Sepas. Saludos


----------



## Josesita

Yo pienso que cada cual elige el modo de expresarse. Si quiere con malas palabras, pues con malas palabras. Hay veces que ocurren tantas injusticias en el mundo que las peores palabrotas quedan chicas para poder demostrar el enojo. Y es cierto lo que dicen.. que se puede insultar sin decir palabrotas tambien.
En lo que estoy de acuerdo con Ixoxe es en cuidar a los niños de los malos tratos verbales. Me parece que insultar a los niños con palabrotas no les enseña nada bueno. 
No tengo hijos, pero cuando yo era niña, mis padres nunca usaban malas palabras delante mio, y si estaban enojados por algo pues me lo decian (con cara de malos jajaja)
solo una opinion mas.. Saludos


----------



## ixoxe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I´m a Male.-
Aquí abro otro asunto sobre "malas palabras" por cuando hablé de "cuidemos a nuestros niños de los insultos", me refería a que muchos de nosotros fuimos víctimas de malos tratos verbales hasta por nuestros propios padres y pienso que esta es una de las causas principales por la que hoy se hablan muchas malas palabras, tambien es causa de que hoy de que en la vida nos sintamos frenados, como inutilizados para la sociedad por la maldición de nuestros padres con sus Malas Palabras para con nos. Te acordás cuando tu padre te dijo "inútil" alguna vez? ese Inútil es como una mala palabra, maldición y agravio directo y esto trae consecuencia tarde o temprano. Cuidemos A nuestros niños de las malas palabras.-
Además: Si tuvieras deseos de comer Manzana y hubieren 2, 1 podrida con gusanos , la otra brillante deliciosa, cual te comerías? ( esta es la aceptación de otras personas)
En que cual de los dos grupos estas?. saludos cordiales


----------



## Marya

Hola a todos,

Soy nueva en el foro. Estoy haciendo un proyecto de fin de carrera sobre la traduccion de las palabras malsonantes en el subtitulado de películas y buscando información encontré este foro y no he podido evitar querer participar en el.

Estoy de acuerdo con muchas de las cosas que se dicen en él y no tanto con otras. Creo, sin duda alguna, que las palabras malsonantes son necesarias y que forman parte de la cultura en la que vivimos. Además, muchas veces se puede insultar más con una palabra que en principio no es malsonante que con una que lo sea. No es la palabra en sí sino la finalidad con la que se dice. Un "hijoputa" puede ser mucho más positivo en un contexto determinado que un "qué listo eres". Todo depende de la fuerza perlocutiva con la que se diga. ¿No creéis?

Un placer poder empezar a hablar con vosotros.


----------



## natasha2000

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Te acordás cuando tu padre te dijo "inútil" alguna vez? ese Inútil es como una mala palabra, maldición y agravio directo y esto trae consecuencia tarde o temprano. Cuidemos A nuestros niños de las malas palabras.-


 
Eso sí que nunca he oído de mis padres, y les estoy agradecida. Las palabras malas, existen y sirven para algo, como ya han explicado otros foreros en este enlace. Pero NUNCA las usaría para regañar a un niño, porque el regaño a un niño no sirve para que el niño se sienta una m**rda e inútil etc, sino que se de cuenta de que algo que ha hecho no estaba bien, y que no debería repetirlo, y para hacer eso, no hace falta atacar a autoestima de un ser tan tierno y joven que muchas veces toma nuestras palabras mucho més en serio de lo que nosotros podemos imaginar. Por desgracia, tengo unas cuantas amigas que gracias a que sus padres les decían "inútil" (lo que, tendréis que admitir, no es una palabrota, pero a veces hierre mucho más que si fuera una), ahora visitan sicólogos pque tienen problemas con autoestima, y en fin, toda su vida habría cogido otro rumbo si no hubiera escuchado demasiadas veces en su vida eso "Eres una inútil", Nunca va a ser nada de ti! etc..."

Por otro lado, no me reprendería por completo usar palabrotas en frente de un niño, pque el mundo consiste de lo bueno y de lo malo, y por lo tanto, de alguna manera un niño debe saber de la existencia de los dos lados, y por lo tanto, tambien de la existencia de palabrotas. Eso sí, por supuesto que trataría de no pasarme, pero creo que eso no debería ser una cosa difícil ya que normalmente las uso cuando me hago algún daño (eso de martillo y dedo era un buen ejemplo...) Eso me trae recuerdos a las pelis americanas y el niño típico rubio con ojos azules, terrorificado, como si viera a un Drakula, diciendo "He said the "F" word!" y no puedo evitar pero partirme de risa de lo ridículo que suena...


----------



## gato2

Supongo que es una cuestion de habitos pero a mi me cuesta mucho decir palabrotas, aun asi no me parece mal que los demas las digan siempre y cuando no sea para insultar o tratar despectivamente a otra persona.


----------



## danielfranco

Yo opino que, en algunas ocasiones (y no siempre ni en cualquier lugar), las groserías y palabras malsonantes son una herramienta efectiva para tomar un atajo y llegar directamente al punto que se desea expresar y evitar el exceso de perífrasis. También son de gran ayuda para atraer la atención y para lograr unir a los que escuchan a través del "mínimo común denominador" humano que desgraciadamente parece contener a la agresión y la morbosidad... De hecho, al leer el hilo en este foro sobre "humor" en donde se apuntaron muchos chistes y bromas, me pareció que esa discusión cultural se hubiera beneficiado muchísimo del uso juicioso de obsenidades y garabatos. Lástima que al final de todo análisis, las palabras malsonantes tengan el propósito principal de hacer daño, y por eso es que causan recelo y resentimiento de parte de la mayoría de la amable audiencia.
Los dejo con una profunda meditación que me dijo mi papá cuando escuchó que insulté a otro niño con la grosería "pendejo":
"M'hijo, no digas pinches groserías a lo cabrón, porque suenan bien culero..."
Dan "grosero" Franco


----------



## Viriato

Reili said:
			
		

> Bueno aprovecho para poner aquí la cita bíblica de la carta a Tito, capítulo 1 y verso 15 de la versión popular Dios Habla Hoy
> 
> *"Para quienes tienen la mente limpia, todas las cosas son limpias; pero para quienes no creen ni tienen la mente limpia, no hay nada limpio; pues su mente y su conciencia están sucias".*


Me parece entender de esta cita que las personas que no creen tienen la mente sucia. Si esto es así me parece una ofensa intolerable hacia las personas que no creemos.
Por cierto, conozco libros mucho mejor escritos que la biblia y que sí emplean "palabrotas e insultos".


----------



## gato2

Viriato Por cierto said:
			
		

> Yo no soy una experta en religion pero creo que obras como la Biblia o el Coran tienen valor desde la perspectiva del que cree y no de si hay obras mejor o peor escritas que ellas (tengan o no palabrotas).


----------



## Carmen M. Díaz

Me sorprende que una bobada de comentario haya arrancado tantas respuestas..  Hay muchas otras cosas para enriquecernos si queremos saber más sobre cultura universal.  Lo siento si no están de acuerdo conmigo. El mundo necesita otras cosas y en esas debemos poner toda nuestra energía.  CARMEN 

PD Quizás no entiendo el meollo del asunto.


----------



## Span_glish

El artículo 19 de la Declaración Universal de Derechos Humanos proclama: 

"Todo individuo tiene derecho a la libertad de opinión y de expresión; este derecho incluye el de no ser molestado a causa de sus opiniones, el de investigar y recibir informaciones y opiniones, y el de difundirlas, sin limitación de fronteras, por cualquier medio de expresión".

En lo personal, gracias a mis padres, no uso malas palabras pero tampoco espero que otros lo hagan. Siempre y cuando no sean con el afán de ofender, creo que ésa es la palabra clave.


----------



## ixoxe

Escuché decir, que no existen las malas palabras; sino que hay palabras mal empleadas. 
Ej: no es lo mismo decir "la vecina trabaja de prostituta" a decir que "tu eres una prostituta (sin serlo)" noten que es la misma palabra, el asunto es no ser prejuicioso (omitir juicio)


----------



## sicoticosandro

Reili said:


> Una pregunta ¿se supone que decir una palabrota cuando nos damos un golpe nos hará sentir mejor?


 perdón pero que siútico tu comentario, claro que a uno lo hace sentir bien. 

a mi en lo personal, me fascina decir "palabrotas" cuando me hago pebre un dedo.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muy de acuerdo contigo Franco.




Carmen M. Díaz said:


> Me sorprende que una bobada de comentario haya arrancado tantas respuestas.. Hay muchas otras cosas para enriquecernos si queremos saber más sobre cultura universal. Lo siento si no están de acuerdo conmigo. El mundo necesita otras cosas y en esas debemos poner toda nuestra energía. CARMEN
> 
> PD Quizás no entiendo el meollo del asunto.


 
No es que no lo entiendas Carmen, creo que es cuestión de prioridades. A los que tenemos crios nos preocupan otras cosas -o tenemos otras prioridades- seguramente.


----------

